# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Породистые кошки

## Carlen

Клубные котята, с документами, приучены и адаптированы, породы Скоттиш-фолд/страйт и породы Мейн-кун. дата рождения 21 и 27 сентября 2013. Зарезервировав котенка вы получаете скидку в цене. Приобретются в основном "для себя". Для разведения - количество ограничено до минимума. Тел. +375 029 66 353 94

----------

